
Can Smart Contracts be used to enforce clean data? - nprestel
Every article I&#x27;ve seen about smart contracts involve a buyer, seller, and some type of exchange transaction. But could a blockchain solution be implemented with the sole purpose of data validation? Using smart contracts as a means of enforcing clean inputs? With the end goal of having a trustworthy, decentralized ledger where participants can log events using a common syntax?
======
detaro
What do you mean by "clean data"/what kind of validation are you thinking of?
If it is data about the real world, the term to look for at least in the
Ethereum world is "Oracle" (which are providers of external data, and people
are trying to figure out how to make sure they can't lie effectively)

~~~
nprestel
By clean data I mean uniform data across organizations. Can a smart contract
be coded to take transaction inputs of "ABC Corporation, 123 State St." and
"ABC Co., 123 State Street" and normalize them to a "gold standard" to the
ledger?

I'm thinking in terms of a Supply Chain application. Poor, incongruent data is
a common roadblock within the industry.

------
mehh
In theory a convoluted solution could, in practice not so much.

